# What do my colonoscopy results mean?



## clairecel (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi everyone, this is my first post. I've been suffering with symptoms similar to IBD (diarrhea, abdominal pain, positive fecal leukocyte test) and recently had a colonoscopy to look further. The doctor said my colon and the examined portion of the ileum were normal but took biopsies to check. What has me worried (and confused) though - results said "mucal irregularity and granularity at the ileocecal valve which could represent a polyp"- biopsied. I will have the biopsy results in a few days but I don't meet with my GI for another month and wondering if anyone could help me understand what that could mean, or if it could mean nothing. I attached the images from the colonoscopy. Thanks for your help!


----------

